# JAILBREAK APPLE TV2



## dieu le père (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour 
suite à un problème avec mon ATV2 (à savoir que l'ATV demarrais mais je n'arrivais plus a bouger avec la remote pour selectionne quoi que ce soit alors que le voyant clignotait)

donc je l'ai restoré mais da la derniere version (la 4.3.2 je crois) et je voudrais savoir si elle est jailbreakable et si oui comment ?

sa fait plusieur jour que j'essaye mais pas moyen j'y arrive pas donc je me suis dit que peut etre que le jailbreak existait (pas encore) pour cette version 

merci à toute personne qui pourrais m'aider


----------



## Rem64 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

normalement si c jailbreakable (du moins je l'ai fait ya 3 jours) par contre il y a es trucs bizarre avec le dernier firmware! lorsque l'on met a jour l'apple tv2, il est indiqué dans la section Réglage>>Général Firmware 4.2.2 (22... je sais plus) En fait cela correspond au iOS 4.3 (8F305).
Je te conseille Seas0npass pour cela.
http://support.firecore.com/entries/387605-jailbreaking-101-seas0npass

l'étape 1 télécharge le l'IPSW a partir de Seas0nPass puis le logiciel crée une version modifiée de l'IPSW préalablement téléchargée.

Puis on branche l'ATV2 en microUSB (pas d'alim)

L'astuce est là! 

contrairement à ce qui est indiqué il ne faut pas chercher à installer l'ipsw jailbreaké en restauration de itunes mais celui *non jailbreaké téléchargé par season pas*s.

Ensuite il faut installer tinyumbrella et procéder à une sauvegarde de SHSH. 
Lancer le serveur TSS et vérifier qu'itunes est fermé.

Mettre l'ATV2 en DFU mode (10s avec les boutons Menu et play/pause maintenu )

Relancer iTunes

Reprocéder à une restauration sous itunes mais ce coup ci il faut prendre le IPSW créé par seas0npass

Et voilà (en plus pas besoin de cabler pour rebooter l'apple tv en cas de crash)

Perso j'ai utilisé un mac car j'avais des pb d'erreur 1601 due a du matos USB connecté sur mon PC bref...

Ah oui, le season Pass n'a nito TV en natif mais j'ai lu a plusieurs reprise qu'il est connu pour être le plus stable. Apres nito tv s'installe en quelques commande sans probleme.


----------



## dieu le père (9 Juillet 2011)

merci beaucoup de ta reponse et de ton aide
je vais essayer cela dès ce soir en esperant que cela fonctionne

en tous cas merci beaucoup


----------



## Rem64 (10 Juillet 2011)

pas de problème dis moi si cela fonctionne pour toi ou si tu as un bug encore différent!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> pas de problème dis moi si cela fonctionne pour toi ou si tu as un bug encore différent!



Salut pour moi ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai le message waiting to enter DFU mode qui persiste alors que itune se lance et me détecte bien mon apple TV


----------



## Rem64 (12 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

As tu installé le IPSW original dans le dossier download de Seas0nPass sur ton apple TV sans passer en DFU mode?? C'est ce qu'il faut faire

Apres débranche ton apple TV de l'USB puis rebranche la a ton ordi (uniquement en USB) et procede au save SSH de Tiny Umbrella comme indiqué précédemment.
Appuie 3 a 4 seconde sur Menu, Maintient Menu appuyé et appuie sur Play/Pause de facon a avoir les deux boutons appuyé pendant 10 bonnes secondes. tu devrais avoir une reconnection de ton Apple TV et la diode blanche qui clignote. Tu es alors en DFU mode!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2011)

OK j'ai trouvé le problème...
ma ralonge usb (pour éviter de brancher derrière imac) me causait des erreurs de transfert. Donc pendant la procédure de transfert vers apple TV le firmware a tout bonnement été supprimé.


J'ai donc refait une installe depuis iTunes avec câble d'alimentation branché. et ensuite recommencé jailbreak de Seasonpass.
Je n'ai pas suivi ta procédure (assez fastidieuse) car la nouversion de seasonpass est untethered avec iOS 4.2.

juste petit souci, je n'ai plus d'airplay avec musique de l'iPhone mas fonctionne bien avec la video.

Merci


----------



## Guccil (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Alors moi mon problème est que la version de ATV2 est 4.2.2 et que ma version OS du MAC est 10.5.8, malheureusement toutes les versions que j'ai téléchargé de SeasonPass ne sont valable que pour les version MAC 10.6...

Pas sympa ! Mais le problème n'est pas là...
Je n'arrive pas à jailbreaker mon aTV2 et je n'ai pas envie de convertir mes 300 films au format .mp4 juste pour que iTunes puisse les lire !

Qui pourrait me donner un lien fonctionnel pour jailbreaker aTV2 et y installer soit aTV Flash soit PLEX ?

Merci pour votre aide précieuse à tous !


----------



## fanougym (25 Juillet 2011)

Et hop !

Pour info, j'ai JB mon ATV2 et installé ATVFlash beta 6.

Le média player rest perfectible, impossible pour l'instant de lire du 1080 de manière fluide.
Meme le 720 aurait tendance à freezer de temps en temps pour le buffering ...

Pareil via Plex ou XBMC.

Mais c'est prometteur, hein !


----------



## Rem64 (25 Juillet 2011)

Le 1080  est bloqué c'est normal, l'apple tv est conçue pour du 720p et impossible de lire au dela avec itunes. xbmc ne fait que ramener du 1080 en 720 ce qui a pour mérite de permettre la lecture du fichier même si la résolution est pas "optimale" (perso du 720 me suffit)

Par contre si tu as des pb avec les 720 c'est que ton réseau est pas assez péchu pour le stream local. Libère un max de bande passante pour ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------




Guccil a dit:


> Alors moi mon problème est que la version de ATV2 est 4.2.2 et que ma version OS du MAC est 10.5.8, malheureusement toutes les versions que j'ai téléchargé de SeasonPass ne sont valable que pour les version MAC 10.6...



T'as essayé avec snowbreeze (windows) sous windows? Bien sure il faut un dual boot installé mais si tu as pas de pc c un début de solution!

De plus pour la dernière version de l'apple tv il est plus que conseillé de n'utiliser que la dernière version du logiciel de jailbreak.

Bonne chance!


----------



## fanougym (25 Juillet 2011)

Je partage le serveur freebox sur mon réseau en CPL.

-> Marche très bien avec le player freebox au rdc
-> Saccade avec l'ATV à l'étage

Je vais voir de ce côté.


----------

